# Mando parking



## elcuinero (Mar 18, 2007)

Hola, antes que nada los saludo a todos y me presento:
 Bueno los molesto para comentarles que necesito saber potrque el mando de mi parking es tan malo, tiene poca recepcion ya que me abre la puerta cuando puede, el mismo tiene 4 botones de los que uso dos uno para la general que anda perfecto y otro para la de mi casa que es el que anda como quiere. Bueno eso viene a raiz de que no se si se puede volver a diagramar o hacer algo para que tenga mas potencia ya que me lo quiero colocar en la moto para que al hacer rafagas se me abra la puerta.
Aqui les pongo unas fotos del mando y otrs del receptor para saber que puedo hacer.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 18, 2007)

Lo mas facil es mirar que tipo de antena tienes en el receptor, suele ser un simpre cable, cambiándola o reubicandola en la calle mejoraras bastante, 
Busca pr internet antenas 443 mhz, si puede ser direccional mejor que mejor.
Pedes intentar añadir una antena al transmisor acoplador capacitativamente, sin soldar nada, casi tocando la antena fisicamente.


----------



## elcuinero (Mar 19, 2007)

Gracias, pero la verdad que no me imagino cual es la antena, no tengo la mas puta idea porque cables sueltos hay muchos, necesitaria que me diesen mas datos.
Mucgas gracias y saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 19, 2007)

El cable del receptor deberia estar ubicado cerca de la plaquita/modulo horizontal, suele ser un trozo de cable que no va a ninguna parte o a un conector pequeñito rojo.
Se suele utilizar un cable coaxial para llevarlo hasta la antena que suele ser una pequeña placha con un hilo vertical.

En el transmisor es una pista en forma de U o J pero eso es mas dificil adaptarlo ya que se descompesa el sistema, por eso de hablava de acoplamiento capacitativo.


----------



## elcuinero (Mar 20, 2007)

A ver , en el circuito del receptor hay un boton rojo que dice prog. rx, para que sirve quizas es lo que necesito.
Y ya que estamos les hago otra pregunta, si en el mando presiono lod dos botones juntos no se me abre ninguna puerta ¿puede ser?
Saludos


----------

